# MudSlide on Upper Animas



## Bad Moon (Apr 9, 2011)

RIVER CURRENTLY NOT NAVIGABLE. Mudslide at 485.9, 200 feet long. The river was damned, a slight break has let water through. Railroad crews at work. Huge Debris.


----------



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

pics postem here!!!


----------



## ibyakn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Upper A mudslide*

I'm not sure about the location you posted. Do you have a better description of the location of the slide? Thanks for posting.

Mark


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

The Durango Herald 08/02/2011 | Flooding forces trains to backup


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

mania said:


> The Durango Herald 08/02/2011 | Flooding forces trains to backup


Thanks for the link. Not much info yet.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

New Rapid??? Yes we love new rapids!!!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Who is gonna claim the first D?


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

"Estimated 2.8 miles North of Laplata-San Juan county line..." which would be something like three miles up river of Needleton. I think that would be around No Name- could be the same slope that slid into No Name several years back? Just a guess:

Updated Article


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

yakr said:


> Who is gonna claim the first D?


I'm sure Mania is up there right now!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

meh I am at work today someone else can get this one


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Bad Moon said:


> RIVER CURRENTLY NOT NAVIGABLE. Mudslide at 485.9, 200 feet long. The river was damned, a slight break has let water through. Railroad crews at work. Huge Debris.


If this mile marker is correct then it is directly above No Name, which is about 485.5.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I hope the mile marker analysis is correct and that we get another rapid in addition to No Name and not covering No Name, but I kind of suspect it is the same landslide path. Fingers crossed. Either way, check out the Tall Timbers gauge. You can see the river dam up and then the dam break yesterday afternoon:


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.durangoherald.com/article/20110804/NEWS01/708039877/Silverton-trains-on-hold

There is a photo of the slide in the article; looks massive. 



jmack said:


> I hope the mile marker analysis is correct and that we get another rapid in addition to No Name and not covering No Name, but I kind of suspect it is the same landslide path. Fingers crossed. Either way, check out the Tall Timbers gauge. You can see the river dam up and then the dam break yesterday afternoon:


If it does make a new rapid right above No Name that would make for a bad spot to take a swim.


----------



## Schenker (Mar 21, 2010)

*two slides*

There were two big slides within a 1/4 mile of each other. The largest of the two slides came down almost a mile upstream from No Name, at about mile 486.7. in between 10 Mile and No Name. We'll see what high water next year, or a fall spike, does to it but looks like at least one new rapid is sitting there waiting to be run!


----------



## R-hanz (May 18, 2009)

the rockslide is right above no name (maybe a tenth of a mile). there isnt much gradient there so dont hope too much for a new rapid. it just made a wave train on river left and the top of it was clogged with wood. rocks rolling down the river might change up no name a bit. my motor car was stuck between this slide and the one 3/4 mile up the tracks. top one is cleared. It did dam the river but it didnt blow out flood style, the river will keep cutting into the debris and change things up. looks like its gonna be cleared by saturday at the latest


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

R-hanz, Glad you weren't caught in those slides, even though you stuck in between.


----------



## Porker (Jun 9, 2011)

1st D Bitches!!!!


----------



## Schenker (Mar 21, 2010)

R-hanz thanks for the more correct Beta.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

ah gravity.


----------



## tgraham (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got off the upper and i have to say the new rapid was a bit stout. The big slide occured no more than a couple hundred yards above No Name but from another drainage. Another small slide came down at No Name and covered tracks but didn't change the rapid at all. As of today the river is stopped up in a very large pool above the slide and its all quite impressive. As for the rapid, it is extremely steep and fast. Don't know how much it will change or has changed over the last few days with crews pushing debris into the channel. The rapid starts narrow before steepening and sliding into an s curve with some suprisingly big, pushy waves. At the bottom of the rapid a large log is stretched the width of the river and could pose serious danger if a swim or flip were to occur upstream but still navagable. Interesting rapid to watch especially with its proxcimity to No Name! We're calling it train stopper haha. If anybody else has been up there and checked it out love to hear your opinion.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

TG, thanks for the update. Do you have any pics or video of the rapid?


----------



## ibyakn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Upper A mudslide pics*

Three of us paddled the Upper A on Sunday, August 7th. Below is a link to pictures of the slide and the newly formed rapid. Again, this is about 1/3 mile above the start of No Name. Also, there is wood at the bottom of the new rapid which forces you to go right. As water levels come up there is going to be a lot of change with this new rapid and even stuff below so be careful out there.

https://picasaweb.google.com/mmasta...authkey=Gv1sRgCIbz34fZsf3LvgE&feat=directlink

Does anyone know how to post pictures directly into a message?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pix. Would be cool to be there when it happened...at a nice, safe distance away.

To post pix into message: get the URL of the on-line image (right-click on image and Copy URL [Google Chrome]), press the Insert Image icon (next to last icon on second row when you're in Reply mode), then paste the image URL as prompted. 

Or you can manually paste the image URL in your reply text, then wrap it in







tags. 

I almost always push the Preview Post to make sure I have it right.

So one of your pics:


----------

